# Newb



## SeattleMuscle (Mar 11, 2018)

what's going on everyone! I'm a long time viewer of the forums here. I'm on TRT 190lbs 12%bf. looking forward to positive interactions with everyone!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 11, 2018)

Howdy neighbor


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 11, 2018)

SeattleMuscle said:


> what's going on everyone! I'm a long time viewer of the forums here. I'm on TRT 190lbs 12%bf. looking forward to positive interactions with everyone!


Welcome Bro!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattleMuscle (Mar 11, 2018)

thanks guys


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 11, 2018)

SeattleMuscle said:


> thanks guys


I'll give you bit of inside info,  Sumner and Bomber are the Einstein's of this forum, believe everything they say.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome mate

Best site - Lots of Veterans always happy to offer and help you out

Now lets go smash some heavy weights around. Come visit me for some free stuff  link in my signature

Peace


----------

